# Prüfungsfragen



## MichaelB (24. August 2003)

Moin,

hat mal jemand die aktuellen Fragen zur Sportfischer-Prüfung in Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein parat?
Würde mich schon mal interessieren was man da so wissen muß...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (24. August 2003)

HI:

Wenn sich die Fragen in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht verändert haben: sure! Kannst Du gerne mal reinluschern!

Wenn ich auch immer noch glaube, dass die Vereine (oder wer auch immer) anerkennen müssen, dass Du bereits einen FS hattest VOR der Prüfunsgpflicht (darum geht es doch?!)

Greetz,
theactor-Sö


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2003)

Moin,

yo darum geht´s auch...
Mein hauptsächliches Handikap ist, daß ich weder Zeit noch Bock habe mich zu irgendeinem Kurs zu schleppen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Norwegenprofi (25. August 2003)

<h1>Klickst Du hier.</h1>


----------



## Norwegenprofi (25. August 2003)

<h1>Oder hier zum testen. Vorher Bundesland wählen. </h1>


----------



## MichaelB (26. August 2003)

Moin,

@Norgeprofi: Danke :m  #h 

Den ersten Test (Hamburg) habe ich allerdings mit 28% Fehlerquote verk...t - allerdings weiß ich nicht, warum ich z.B. den Wasserkolbenkäfer überhaupt hätte kennen sollen.

Weiß denn auch jemand ob ich (nach etwas mehr üben natürlich ) auch ohne Kurs einfach so die Prüfung ablegen könnte?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Norwegenprofi (27. August 2003)

@ MichaelB

Michael Du kannst Dich zur Zeit nur in Brandenburg noch individuell auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und diese dann ablegen (also kein verordneter Lehrgang). Deshalb wird dann aber die Prüfung in den meisten anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkannt. In Berlin musst Du einen Lehrgang von 30 Stunden absolvieren (insgesamt zwei aufeinander folgende Wochenenden), die danach bestandene Prüfung wird dann auch z.B. in Bayern anerkannt. Ich weiß nun nicht ob Du, Dich hier einfach in Brandenburg zur Prüfung anmelden kannst. Ständiger Arbeitsort oder so. :q 

All diese Hemmnisse haben den DAV veranlasst, der Bundesregierung eine Entbürokratisierung auf dem Gebiet der fischereilichen Gesetzgebung vorzuschlagen. Auf diesem Gebiet könnte ein "schlanker Staat" sicher für uns Angler recht dienlich sein. 

Gesetzgebung in SH

Abschnitt 3 
Fischereischein, Fischereischeinprüfung

§ 4 
Erteilung des Fischereischeins

(1) Fischereischeine werden auf Antrag gemäß dem Muster der Anlage 2 erteilt. Die Jahreszahlen auf der Rückseite des Fischereischeins können bei Neudrucken aktualisiert werden. Bei erteilten Fischereischeinen kann eine Aktualisierung der Jahreszahlen mit einem Aufkleber vorgenommen werden, der der Rückseite des Fischereischeinmusters nach Anlage 2 entspricht.

(2) Der Fischereischein muss mit einem Lichtbild versehen sein, wenn die Inhaberin oder der Inhaber das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet hat. Das Lichtbild wird von der zuständigen Behörde eingefügt und gesiegelt.




§ 5 
Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht

(1) Personen, die ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein haben und keinen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes besitzen, können für die Dauer von höchstens 40 aufeinander folgenden Kalendertagen pro Kalenderjahr von der Fischereischeinpflicht ausgenommen werden. Die Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt nach dem Muster der Anlage 3 die örtliche Ordnungsbehörde, in deren Bezirk die Fischerei ausgeübt werden soll.

(2) Soweit Interessen der Fischerei, des Naturschutzes, des Tierschutzes und des Gewässerschutzes nicht entgegenstehen, kann die obere Fischereibehörde in schriftlich begründeten Einzelfällen zeitlich begrenzte Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht zulassen.

(3) Personen, die in einer Berufsausbildung zur Fischwirtin oder zum Fischwirt stehen, benötigen für den Fischfang im Rahmen ihrer Ausbildung keinen Fischereischein.




§ 6 
Fischereischeinprüfung

(1) Die von der obersten Fischereibehörde beliehenen Fischereiverbände führen unter Aufsicht des Landes die Fischereischeinprüfung durch. Die oberste Fischereibehörde kann jederzeit für die Durchführung Weisungen erteilen, an Prüfungen teilnehmen und Unterlagen einsehen.

(2) Die Gebühr für die Prüfung steht dem jeweiligen Fischereiverband zu; sie wird von ihm erhoben.

(3) Die Prüfung ist nicht öffentlich. Sie wird in der Regel schriftlich durchgeführt, in begründeten Ausnahmefällen nach Maßgabe des Prüfungsausschusses. 

(4) Über das Ergebnis der Prüfung entscheidet ein Prüfungsausschuss, der aus einer oder einem Vorsitzenden und zwei Beisitzerinnen oder Beisitzern besteht.

(5) Der Prüfungsausschuss wird vom jeweiligen Fischereiverband für jede Prüfung berufen. In den Prüfungsausschuss dürfen nur Personen berufen werden, die eine von der obersten Fischereibehörde anerkannte Lehr- und Prüfungsbefähigung besitzen. 

(6) Der Prüfungsausschuss ist beschlussfähig, wenn mindestens die oder der Vorsitzende und eine Beisitzerin oder ein Beisitzer anwesend sind. Bei Stimmengleichheit gibt die Stimme der oder des Vorsitzenden den Ausschlag. Die Ausschussmitglieder sind bei der Bewertung der Prüfungsarbeiten nicht an Weisungen gebunden.


----------



## theactor (27. August 2003)

HI,

ein Freund aus Lübeck hatte (trotz Anmeldung) die Kurse aus zeitlichen Gründen nie besucht und ist einfach zur Prüfung gegangen. Ihm wurde der Schein ohne Weiteres ausgestellt. 
ICh würde mich vielleicht einfach mal bei einem Kurs erkundigen, wieviel "Fehltage" man "haben darf"...

Gruß,
theactor#h


----------



## Karmann-ghia (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen*

wie viel prozent muss ich denn mindestens richtig beantworten bei dieser fischereischeinprüfung. oder gibt es eine maxmale fehler anzahl???
lg Andy


----------



## picafort (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen*



Karmann-ghia schrieb:


> wie viel prozent muss ich denn mindestens richtig beantworten bei dieser fischereischeinprüfung. oder gibt es eine maxmale fehler anzahl???
> lg Andy



Aus jedem Bereich werden 10 Fragen gestellt, 6 Fragen musst Du in jedem Bereich richtig haben.

Gruß Picafort


----------



## forellen_chaker99 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen*

hi,
ich bin es forellen chaker ich wollte euch fragen ihr habt ja alle den fischerschein ich wollte euch fragen wie viele punkte ihr beim werfen gemacht habt?????  (ich habe 50 punkte geworfen


----------



## polo6nhamburg (9. September 2012)

*AW: Prüfungsfragen*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und stehe kurz davor, meinen Angelschein in Hamburg zu machen. ich wollte nun mal in die Fragen schnuppern und mich eventuell ein wenig darauf vorbereiten. Der Link auf der ersten Seite ist aber leider nicht mehr aktuell. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen und einen neuen, funktionierenden Link posten?

Danke im Voraus und Gruß:m


----------

